# Singapore emerges as the least emotional nation in the world



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Singaporeans are the least emotional people in the world while Philipinos are the most emotional, according to research from global poll organisation Gallup. In Singapore just 36% or people questioned said that they felt either negative or positive emotions on a daily basis, the lowest in the world. This was followed by Georgia and Lithuania [...]

Click to read the full news article: Singapore emerges as the least emotional nation in the world...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

